# remove 30 sec skip from zipper



## necrolop (Oct 5, 2006)

I hate the 30 sec skip, cause with it, there is no way to skip to the begenning or end of a program, now that button moves me 30 secs ahead, which i dont find usefull. ANyway to turn it off with the zipper?

Thanks!


----------



## Ackbar (Dec 17, 2003)

Actually you can still easily move to the beginning or end. If you hit FF once and then the 30-sec skip button (I forget what that button is actuall called) it will advance you in whatever increments are on your time line. I'm not a huge fan of 30-sec skip, but I do like it enough that I haven't bothered to look for the way to disable it. I imagine someone will be able to easily answer your question. But I just wanted to point out that you can still move around in large jumps on the time line as long as you are in FF or RW mode.


----------



## Ackbar (Dec 17, 2003)

Sorry I should have thought before that last post. There is an easy way to disable it. On your remote just press the following sequence of buttons:

select
play
select
3
0
select

That will turn it off. If you want it back on you can do the same sequence. You have to be watching live tv to do this I think. 

I forgot about that because in the past I never used 30-second skip until I zippered. Since then I've been more or less getting used to it. But it is that simple to turn off and on. Good luck.


----------



## necrolop (Oct 5, 2006)

thanks!


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

Ackbar said:


> Sorry I should have thought before that last post. There is an easy way to disable it. On your remote just press the following sequence of buttons:
> 
> select
> play
> ...


The only problem is that that will only disable it until the next time the dtivo reboots (2x/week). The 30 sec skip is enabled by superpatch, so the next reboot it will be back. I am not aware of any mods to superpatch to disable it, but it should be able to be done. You might want to check at the other site and ask in the newbie forum.


----------



## Finnstang (Sep 11, 2003)

I imagine you could find out what the old value was and edit the tivoapp to put back the original value for that one. Definitely search over at DDB.


----------



## SteelersFan (Sep 7, 2004)

Check the superpatch 67 thread linked from the Zipper site. There are instructions for removing this in the first post. Be sure to edit the file in a *nix friendly editor. Also make sure you find the array for your sw version.


----------



## bnm81002 (Oct 3, 2004)

SteelersFan said:


> Check the superpatch 67 thread linked from the Zipper site. There are instructions for removing this in the first post. Be sure to edit the file in a *nix friendly editor. Also make sure you find the array for your sw version.


I read the thread and have no idea where it states any instructions on how to remove the 30 second skip? help please, thanks


----------



## SteelersFan (Sep 7, 2004)

bnm81002 said:


> I read the thread and have no idea where it states any instructions on how to remove the 30 second skip? help please, thanks


From the first post in that thread:

```
CUSTOMIZATION

I've included 2 non-HMO/MRV related patches: 
30-second skip and backdoors.

You may remove these patches prior to running 
superpatch-67all by deleting them. The patches 
are on their own line at the beginning of each 
respective array.
```


----------



## bnm81002 (Oct 3, 2004)

SteelersFan said:


> From the first post in that thread:
> 
> ```
> CUSTOMIZATION
> ...


my apologies for not seeing that, maybe next time I should read something that is not close to 1AM in the morning  
so sorry my man

PS-is there a way to remove the patch after I did the zipper or do I have to rezipper again? thanks


----------



## Finnstang (Sep 11, 2003)

If there is a backup of tivoapp in your /tvbin directory, you could backup the current one and then restore the other backup.


----------



## bnm81002 (Oct 3, 2004)

actually, I found out a way to go to the end of a program or recording, press either the RW or FF button once then the advance button and it goes either to the beginning or the ending of the program depending upon if you press the RW or FF button  
so at least for me there is no need to remove the 30 second skip


----------



## bman12 (Sep 7, 2003)

Is there a way to move forward or backward tick by tick within the buffer (not on recorded stuff). It would be most helpful rather than just go straight to the end or beginning. For those of us who have a longer buffer having this option would save from long FF or RW.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

bman12 said:


> Is there a way to move forward or backward tick by tick within the buffer (not on recorded stuff). It would be most helpful rather than just go straight to the end or beginning. For those of us who have a longer buffer having this option would save from long FF or RW.


Sure, press FF or RW then press the advance button.


----------



## bman12 (Sep 7, 2003)

> Sure, press FF or RW then press the advance button.


That works on recorded things, not when using the buffer while watching live. Even on recorded things the RW, advance will take you back to the beginning and not tick by tick.


----------



## willardcpa (Feb 23, 2001)

bman12 said:


> ....Even on recorded things the RW, advance will take you back to the beginning and not tick by tick.


That's not right. I just went in and double checked on a recorded show. Push the RW button and then the advance - it does it tick by tick.


----------



## bman12 (Sep 7, 2003)

willardcpa said:


> That's not right. I just went in and double checked on a recorded show. Push the RW button and then the advance - it does it tick by tick.


I stand (sit on my couch) corrected.  
But, to my original issue....is there a way to move tick by tick through the buffer while watching live?


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

bman12 said:


> I stand (sit on my couch) corrected.
> But, to my original issue....is there a way to move tick by tick through the buffer while watching live?


According to my manual, its the default behavior (Not 30 sec skip backdooor) of the advance button when watching live TV.

Correction The non 30 skip behavior is:

a) when watch live tv catches you up to current time.
b) when ff/rew in a recorded program tacks you to the next/previos tick.
c) if you are watching a recorded program takes you to the end, press again taskes you to the begining.

So for live programing your choices for the advance button are either jump to the current time (Not backdoored) or 30 sec skip. (backdoored).


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

The Zipper program should have made a backup of your original unpatched tivoapp file. You can restore it by renaming the current tivoapp file to something like tivoapp.hacked and then renaming the backup tivoapp file to tivoapp and rebooting. This will restore the stock tivoapp image but you can then use the superpatch script to reapply the patches. IIRC, the superpatch script does not include the 30-second skip but it will disable encryption and enable MRV and HMO, among other things.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

mr.unnatural said:


> The Zipper program should have made a backup of your original unpatched tivoapp file. You can restore it by renaming the current tivoapp file to something like tivoapp.hacked and then renaming the backup tivoapp file to tivoapp and rebooting. This will restore the stock tivoapp image but you can then use the superpatch script to reapply the patches. IIRC, the superpatch script does not include the 30-second skip but it will disable encryption and enable MRV and HMO, among other things.


Superpatch DOES PERMANENTLY ENABLE 30 sec skip by default, but you can change that. go over to DDB to the superpatch thread and read about customizations.


----------



## tpthatsme (Sep 15, 2006)

It looks like this thread has not been addressed in 3 years, but the problem still remains. My understanding (which is limited) is that this solution is not for the HR10-250 3.1.5f since the Zipper does not apply the superpatch script to this model.

====START.SH CODE====
if [ "$trimmed" = "3.1.5f" -o "$trimmed" = "3.1.5e" ]; then
echo "Skipping superpatch and proceeding with manual tivoapp patches...
echo "Setting permanent 30-second skip.."
sleep 1
echo -ne "\x14\x40\x00\x24" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp bs=1 seek=339254

QUESTION: Is there a line of code to unpatch the permanent 30-second skip?

Also, is it possible to just uninstall the Zipper and edit the start.sh code line above to start with a # to ignore the manual patch?

Thanks for everyones support!


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

tpthatsme said:


> QUESTION: Is there a line of code to unpatch the permanent 30-second skip?


Yep. The echo|dd patch you posted overwrites some data in tivoapp with the code "14400024" at (decimal) address 339254. You'll need to put the original code back in place of that. Look over on ddb and I'm sure you'll find the patch information. It will probably be in the form "patch address" "original data" "new data". You've already got the patch address (339254), you just need the original data (the patch address will probably be in hexidecimal - 452D36 , so don't worry if it's different than 339254).

```
cd /tvbin
mv tivoapp tivoapp.backup
cp tivoapp.backup tivoapp
chmod 755 tivoapp
echo -ne "\xOO\xOO\xOO\xOO" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp bs=1 seek=339254
```
Where "OO" is the original data (it will most likely be "10400024", but I haven't verified that so double check before trying it).


> Also, is it possible to just uninstall the Zipper and edit the start.sh code line above to start with a # to ignore the manual patch?


Should be able to, but that may be overly complicated (pulling the drive and such).


----------



## tpthatsme (Sep 15, 2006)

Thanks for your help. This is exactly the information that I needed. I thought that I would repost what I did.

Problem: How do I remove the permanent 30-second skip once Zipper is installed?

For Series 2 DTiVo v6.2:

mount -o remount,rw /
cd /tvbin
mv tivoapp tivoapp.backup
cp tivoapp.backup tivoapp
chmod 755 tivoapp
echo -ne "\x10\x40\x00\x1D" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp bs=1 seek=6716760

For Series 2 DTiVo v3.1.5f

mount -o remount,rw /
cd /tvbin
mv tivoapp tivoapp.backup
cp tivoapp.backup tivoapp
chmod 755 tivoapp
echo -ne "\x10\x40\x00\x24" | dd conv=notrunc of=tivoapp bs=1 seek=3392544

Reboot Tivo and voila!

Thanks again for everyones support!


----------

